# Hofkens



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

If anyone has some, how have they done for you? I heard they're responsible for winning some of the biggest races?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a couple but I always get them confused with Houbens. I do have a couple Hofkens but don't know much about them yet. I bred yb's from them this year so we will see.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Let us know how they do. I'm considering picking up a good foundation cock bird in the future.


----------



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

Hofkens the best by far that I have seen are from the lofts of Ganus,CBL, and other top name flyers in the sport. I do have some myself from the names mention above down from Hofkens best lines and rocket lines. Although they are good middle distance birds, I prefer my vanloons and meulemans cross onto my houbens.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Where would be a good reputable place to get a Hofkens foundation cock?


----------



## Cob Fab Loft (Dec 18, 2008)

Many people getting good results from GFL.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Just a curious thought.


----------



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

Rocket from ganus loft is the latest thing. There was an AD in the digest with all the records of winners that Rocket has produce and is stilll producing. Winner worldwide.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ProPigeon Loft said:


> http://ganusfamilyloft.com/rocket2.htm
> 
> 
> I have "Hofken" stock that I imported from the loft of Herman Beverdam. These were bred by Herman off his "Hofken" stock *and I should probably call them "Beverdams" **and after I breed them my way, they should be called "Alvarez's". *
> Anyway, great family of birds - they have won at all distances for me and at different speeds.



Thanks for sharing. 

I agree with you on this 100%. It's just sort of a pet peeve of mine. IMHO, unless the fancier "Hofken" produced the bird, or selected the pairings, then can it really be one of Hofken's bird's ? Once another fancier is doing the selecting, and you get a generation from the Master himself, then the bird is really something else. IMHO, even if you maintain a breeding program where the breeders have a direct genetic link back to the original fancier's birds.

I would suggest your birds are now genuine "Alvarez's". And with your birds winning at all distances, it's quite possible you have improved your breeding stock over the years. I suspect you might even have better birds then what some are being sold or advertised as "Best of Hofken's".


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rocket he is talking about is probably the One from Cambel Strange which is the double grandfather of Hofkens Best.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Either way, my quest is really to find that one stud foundation cock that can breed birds to win at all distances and to build around. And it can be whether I purchase him, get him on loan from a friend, or breed him myself.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Try Hofkens best.


----------

